# Disney's Cars 2 Vintage Travel Poster Screensavers



## Lakee05 (Mar 29, 2010)

I love the style and look of vintage travel posters. These are by Eric Tan, he does incredible work. Plus they look great on the Kindle. I hope you all enjoy!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Those are great Lakee05! I had noticed the style and thought about making SS for my DS out of them.. Now I won't need to.


----------

